# Die Besten Bikeshops in Franken Thread



## sick.boy (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich habe mir überlegt, dass man ja mal einen Übersichtsthread in Sachen Bikeshops in und um Nürnberg, Erlangen, Fürth, Roth, Hersbruck, 
ok sagen wir gleich ganz Franken mit den jeweiligen Schwerpunkten machen könnte. 

Ich persönlich interessiere mich eher für DH'ler und wohne in der Laufer Ecke. 

Da die Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg derzeit der "einzige" Shop ist den ich kenne, der wirklich Ahnung von DH-Bikes hat, bin ich, wenn ich mal ein Problem habe, 
jedesmal dazu gezwungen, mich durch den gesamten Stadtverkehr zum Shop durchzukämpfen, was mich manchmal insgesamt bis zu 2 Stunden kostet (rein und wieder raus). 

Kennt jemand noch weitere Shops im Frankenland, welche sich mit Downhillern gut auskennen?

Anbei mache ich mal 'nen Anfang: 

*Fahrradkiste Nürnberg*: http://www.fahrradkiste.com/

Schwerpunkt: von CrossCountry bis Downhill 

Super Shop mit super Beratung!!! 
Man bekommt eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt: 

Bikes (Norco, Rocky Mountain, Lapierre ect.), jegliches Zubehör (auch exklusives), Schutzbekleidung z.b. alles von POC, Schuhe z.b. 5ten, Helme ect. 

Die Werkstatt ist äußerst versiert und kann jeden noch so ausgefallenen Wunsch erfüllen. 
Federgabel und Dämpferservice ist ebenso vor Ort möglich, weshalb die Federelemente nicht zwangsläufig eingeschickt werden müssen (z.b. Toxoholics)!


----------



## microbat (11. Juni 2013)

@sick.boy
bist doch schon angekommen 
und brauchst nicht weiter suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (11. Juni 2013)

Hero Bikes in Roth


----------



## sick.boy (11. Juni 2013)

sick.boy schrieb:


> ... bin ich, wenn ich mal ein Problem habe,
> jedesmal dazu gezwungen, mich durch den gesamten Stadtverkehr zum Shop durchzukämpfen, was mich manchmal insgesamt bis zu 2 Stunden kostet (rein und wieder raus).





topolino schrieb:


> @sick.boy
> bist doch schon angekommen
> und brauchst nicht weiter suchen




Wenn Du Dir wenigstens mal die Mühe gemacht und meinen Post "durchgelesen" hättest, bevor Du Deine Meinung zum besten gibst...


----------



## microbat (11. Juni 2013)

Bleib mal janz tiefenentspannt 

Du sagst doch, dass die Fahrradkiste:
"Super Shop mit super Beratung!!! 
 Man bekommt eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt"
ist und du deshalb bisher 2 Stunden fahrt (hin & her)
auf dich genommen hast...

Im Umkreis von Lauf mit maximal ein stündiger Autofahrt (hin) 
gibt es keinen anderen Laden.

Also:
"bist doch schon angekommen 
und brauchst nicht weiter suchen"

(Das man immer alles sooo genau erklären muss...)


----------



## SunTzu (12. Juni 2013)

Downhill in der Peter-Henlein-Strasse ist mein Favourit.

Bei der Fahrradkiste war ich auch schon - war allerdings eher negativ.
Wollte ein Flatpedal - haltbar, nicht zu schwer, max. 100 Euro.
Die Pedale die mir angeboten wurden lagen jenseits der 120 Euro und auch zweimaliges Hinweisen auf meine finanzielle Obergrene brachte nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Daher meine Erfahrung: Ahnung haben die Jungs, Beratung gut, aber in meinem Fall nicht kundenorientiert.


----------



## cdF600 (12. Juni 2013)

Zweirad Teuchert in Hersbruck! Giant Händler und Testcenter. Keine sooo große Auswahl an Teilen vorrätig, aber top Service (alle Marken). Profis in Sachen Dämpfern, Gabeln, generell Fahrwerk. Auch bei Bremsen kennen die sich top aus. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## pera (12. Juni 2013)

Da geb ich dem topolino recht, sick.boy ist angekommen. Ich quäl mich von Erlangen aus immer wieder gerne hin.


----------



## kolados (12. Juni 2013)

pera schrieb:


> Da geb ich dem topolino recht, sick.boy ist angekommen. Ich quäl mich von Erlangen aus immer wieder gerne hin.




jo is der einzig gute laden ...


----------



## sick.boy (18. Juni 2013)

Danke für Eure Meinungen! 

Werd mir mal Hero Bikes in Roth anschauen


----------



## shutupandride (28. August 2013)

also wenn iich in Laff wohna däd und einen DH Spezialladen wollert, däd iich zon Teuchert aff Herschbrugg gäi, wenn der kerr Schbedsiallisd is, dann gibts kanne Schbedsiallisdn mehr.
Jahrzehntelange aktive Motorrad- (war mal super-irgendwas-Weltmeister 20XX) und Motocross-Erfahrung, zudem hat er Mitte der 90er jedes XC Rennen in Nordbayern abgeräumt (wer er weiter weg gefahren, hätte er auch da das Feld gerockt!!!) und ganz nebenbei ist er noch technischer Supporter und Sponsor vom Bikepark Osternohe.

ich bin ned direkt DH-affin, mir ist der Joe von der Kiste auch sympathisch, aber mir ist es manchmal einfach zu viel Gesabbel (+voodoo) gewesen; letzten Endes geht es schlichtweg um Fahrräder, nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr.

In Nbg. fand ich den Downhill und den Velo schon immer gut, Herbst (super BMXer ehemals) auch, den Buchstaller in Hilpoltstein finde ich als Laden gut, den kerl halte ich für einen von sich selbst eingenommenen Lackaffen, Lauf: Marschel früher subber RR-Laden, heute wassined oder bikeboutique.

Ein echter *Geheimtipp *ist für mich das Radieschen in Neunkirchen am Brand (am Hetzles), jahrhundertelange Rennerfahrung (u.a. Dt. Meister XC), kein Gesabbel sondern Fakten und ganz nebenbei ein absolut sympathischer Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (29. August 2013)

I schmas mi grod wach. Ach i des Schee! Lang lebe unser Franken


----------



## Federhofer (7. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mitm Fahrrad Mlady in Stein gemacht? Oder doch lieber bei nem.anderen Händler kaufen?


----------



## alex220 (12. September 2013)

Kennt jemand, oder bessert hat jemand Erfahrung mit den bikedevilz in Fürth?

Ich wurde sehr nett beraten usw nur beharrte er so auf 29" den die sind das Maß aller Dinge. 
Man kann da, was ich nicht schlecht finde, ein Bike für 50okken Probefahrten und wenn das einem zusagt wird es am Preis verrechnet!
Lg

Alex


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. September 2013)

Federhofer schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mitm Fahrrad Mlady in Stein gemacht? Oder doch lieber bei nem.anderen Händler kaufen?



Naja, die haben halt nur Ghost. Glaube da kaufen zu 90% eher leute die ein "Normales" Fahrrad suchen. Nett ist er auf jeden fall, geh aber nie nach Oberasbach zu seinem Bruder, der ist nämlich ein A..... . Wie weit der sich aber in der Tiefe auskennt weiß ich nicht.

In Zirndorf hat jetzt ein neuer Laden aufgemacht: http://www.bikedevilz.de/

Leider haben die mal wieder nur Specialized, wie fast alle Fahrradläden in Nürnberg... kanns net verstehen. Aber sonst bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------

